# (WI) GR Stud Service WI



## sskkgroom (Jan 7, 2011)

Sunshine MVP Playing the Field SH CD WC Call name "HOOPS"

If you are looking for a top pedigree that is producing top obedience, hunt test and dogs with enough drive to do whatever is asked of them, Check out Sunshine MVP Playing The Field. He has sired a couple of litters that are proving to be very nice dogs to work with. His powerful, hard and fast drive on the line demands a second look! His heeling has the style needed to get the high obedience scores. Nothing makes his day more than pleasing us which enables him to train all day. He never looses his enthusiasm no matter what he is asked to do. Check out his pedigree, pictures and video's on our website at mvpgoldenretrievers.com. For more information phone 715-874-6417

GR-42233 CERF C GR-100877G24M-VPI HIPS GR-EL22320M24-VPI ELBOW GR-CA16266/12M/C-PI CARDIAC


----------

